# Rayco Super Teeth



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 28, 2013)

Just for the record, Rayco Super Teeth and the stupidest ####ing stump grinder teeth ever designed. Not only are they expensive but the bolts are recessed in such a way that you can't get in there with a drift to pound them out when they get stuck. And the bolt heads have striations on them as do the bolt pocket that give them extra holding power once dust gets packed in there and you can't really get in there with anything to clean it out. And then they fit so tight against the disc that you can't get any oil in there to loosen them up. I never thought I would find teeth I hate more then Vermeer Pros but I have to hand it to those Rayco guys, they get the ####head award of the decade. Let give them a big hand...........


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 30, 2013)

So it took a MAP torch to loosen those bad boys up but it wasn't too bad and now I have a brand spanking new set of Green Teeth 700's on the thing. Can't remember the last time I had to deploy heat to break some grinder pockets.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 30, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> So it took a MAP torch to loosen those bad boys up but it wasn't too bad and now I have a brand spanking new set of Green Teeth 700's on the thing. Can't remember the last time I had to deploy heat to break some grinder pockets.



You will like the greenteeth, i am running 900 series reds on my bandit and they are great, they don't seem to hold an edge as well as the yellow jackets i had on my vermeer, but that could be because of the increased wheel speed of the all hyd bandit, overall i am satisfied with them...

Bob....


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 30, 2013)

I'v been running GT since they first came out in the late 80's. Had a Vermeer 186 at that point, 18 hp Briggs. At that point they only had one size, think they were 1100 series. Imagine that, big old teeth on a little engine like that. They wore out the engine but it was still well worth it. I was ready to stop grinding before I got them, gave me a few more years of production out of that machine. Now every chance I get I upgrade it GT on the machines I sell. These low profiles are real nice, smooth, very little drag.


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 30, 2013)

I hate Green Teeth. Would never use them again. I had them on a big tracked Bandit grinder. They threw chips 100' in every direction. Cleanup was always a mess with them on the machine. They also made the machine bounce really bad, and this is one heavy machine. All it took was one small rock by a stump, and the teeth chipped. Went through chipped teeth like you wouldn't believe, and we are not in what you would call "rocky" ground.
I really liked the Super Teeth on my little Super Jr. grinder. They lasted a long time, did not throw chips too badly, and, were cheap to have rebuilt. I could get them rebuilt for half the cost of new. Never really had any trouble changing mine out like you seem to be having.
Is it possible you were over torqueing them??
I changed over to the Sandvic wheel with my first Carlton, and have never even considered any other tooth/wheel system. One of the reason's my current machine is not a Bandit, is because the Sandvic wheel was not a factory option when I bought my machine last spring.
Jeff


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 30, 2013)

Mowingman said:


> I hate Green Teeth. Would never use them again. I had them on a big tracked Bandit grinder. They threw chips 100' in every direction. Cleanup was always a mess with them on the machine. They also made the machine bounce really bad, and this is one heavy machine. All it took was one small rock by a stump, and the teeth chipped. Went through chipped teeth like you wouldn't believe, and we are not in what you would call "rocky" ground.
> I really liked the Super Teeth on my little Super Jr. grinder. They lasted a long time, did not throw chips too badly, and, were cheap to have rebuilt. I could get them rebuilt for half the cost of new. Never really had any trouble changing mine out like you seem to be having.
> Is it possible you were over torqueing them??
> I changed over to the Sandvic wheel with my first Carlton, and have never even considered any other tooth/wheel system. One of the reason's my current machine is not a Bandit, is because the Sandvic wheel was not a factory option when I bought my machine last spring.
> Jeff



I hear ya Jeff, bandit switched over to the revolution wheel right after i bought mine, but at 1300 bucks to change and at my age, i think i'll just stick with the greenteeth, i have not had the problems with green teeth that u mentioned, i can grind right next to a house with no worries about throwing chips, but mostly sandy ground down here, no problems with bounce unless i try to grind with to much of the wheel, i only wish they could be retipped like some of the other teeth, when u sharpen them u lose the concave and end up with a flat tooth, but i found a guy that will sharpen them and restore the concave so i may give him a try when i get about 40 or so ready to sharpen, but overall i am happy with the greenteeth....

Have a great Easter...

Bob....


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya, there was a guy on Ebay who sharpens them, real affordable.
I have never had such problems either. I'm sure there was a good reason for all the bouncing. Could be they were installed wrong but I'm sure you have look at the different possibilities. They sure work nice on these small machines.
98 Rayco RG1625 Super Junior Stump Grinder demo - YouTube


----------



## StumpScape (Mar 31, 2013)

A nice video. Those GreenTeeth look to be just the ticket. As recommended on another thread, I just bought the very same teeth for my RG20HD and seeing your video shows what good advice that was. Good job.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Apr 3, 2013)

*I agree with the OP...*

I had to use a 2' breaker bar with a cheater bar on it to get my old teeth of the used Super Jr I bought. I put on new Super Teeth, that only lasted a couple of weeks. I re-sharpened them, they are super difficult to re-sharpen. I changed over to GT, they are the cat's azz. I re-sharpen mine with a 4" diamond wheel, then they are better than new! I have broken 2 GT on rocks though, that pissed me off. Other than the two broken teeth, I swear by GT.

Good Luck & Semper Fi!

Bob


----------



## StumpScape (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be taking those old teeth off mine this week sometime. Perhaps I better invest in a breaker bar to get it done. Anything special a guy needs to know about putting the greenteeth on? They look like they will just bolt right in. Do they need to be torqued to some special tightness or just crank them down? I am getting some anti-seize compound for them as recommended by Luke at TreeStuff, and a large allen socket to fit the bolts. I have the large allen wrench that came with the machine, maybe a hunk of pipe will make that work. I have a propane torch to heat them, hopefully that will be enough to get them off. Fortunately, my machine does not have many hours on it and seems well taken care of. Perhaps it will not be as bad as you guys had.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Apr 3, 2013)

StumpScape said:


> I'll be taking those old teeth off mine this week sometime. Perhaps I better invest in a breaker bar to get it done. Anything special a guy needs to know about putting the greenteeth on? They look like they will just bolt right in. Do they need to be torqued to some special tightness or just crank them down? I am getting some anti-seize compound for them as recommended by Luke at TreeStuff, and a large allen socket to fit the bolts. I have the large allen wrench that came with the machine, maybe a hunk of pipe will make that work. I have a propane torch to heat them, hopefully that will be enough to get them off. Fortunately, my machine does not have many hours on it and seems well taken care of. Perhaps it will not be as bad as you guys had.




I use an allen head socket and torq to 150 ft lbs, never had a problem with them coming loose but i do re check them with the torq wrench every couple of weeks just to be safe, i have broke a couple of bolts hitting steel in stumps but they are easy to replace....

Bob....


----------



## StumpScape (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I got the anti-seize but did not find an allen socket that would work. Will have to look harder, and pick up a torque wrench while I am at it. I put some penetrating oil on the bolts so hopefully it will be an easier thing when I get to it.


----------



## StumpScape (Apr 3, 2013)

*Dodged the Bullet*

Luckily for me, it was not difficult to loosen the old teeth. I think they may well be the original teeth, there is only a couple hundred hours on this machine even though it is a 2004. Whatever the reason, the allen wrench with some penetrating oil and a little elbow grease was enough to get it done.

I notice that each straight tooth on one side has an angled tooth on the other and all the bolts go through from the same side. Is that how they are supposed to be? Is that how I should do the GTs too? By design, the GT will have one bolt coming in from each side anyway which seems more balanced, but I wonder if it would be better to have two straight pockets together followed by two angles or follow the same pattern that is on the machine now.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 3, 2013)

StumpScape said:


> Luckily for me, it was not difficult to loosen the old teeth. I think they may well be the original teeth, there is only a couple hundred hours on this machine even though it is a 2004. Whatever the reason, the allen wrench with some penetrating oil and a little elbow grease was enough to get it done.
> 
> I notice that each straight tooth on one side has an angled tooth on the other and all the bolts go through from the same side. Is that how they are supposed to be? Is that how I should do the GTs too? By design, the GT will have one bolt coming in from each side anyway which seems more balanced, but I wonder if it would be better to have two straight pockets together followed by two angles or follow the same pattern that is on the machine now.



GT recommends you follow the same pattern as the teeth you are replacing.


----------



## StumpScape (Apr 3, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> GT recommends you follow the same pattern as the teeth you are replacing.



Thanks for the info. I will do just that. Thanks to you and the Bobs I will have this done in no time flat.


----------

